# Global Truss ST-180 Stands Question



## Gamerlink1 (Jan 22, 2012)

We have 2 ST-180 Stands with 4 F34 8.2ft Truss segments. We are wanting to add 1 more 8.2ft segment to our rig but are concerned about the safety and if it will handle our lights. The lights we are wanting to add are 4 575w moving heads and also 4 LED Moving heads. Total weight around 400 pounds UDL. We can't find any documentation or any information about the ST-180 stands or the 8.2ft segments. I am looking for someone who has dealt with this type of rig before and if they can offer any advise.

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2012)

41ft of truss on two towers.......
Weight wise you should be ok, assuming the towers are positioned correctly.
Deflection is what worries me.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 22, 2012)

Where would you want to put the stands? At the outer ends of the truss or closer to 1/3 and 2/3 the total length of the truss?


----------



## Gamerlink1 (Jan 22, 2012)

At the outer ends of the truss...


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a long distance to have nothing supporting the truss at the center, and shame on Global Truss for not having any specs on their website listing what that truss can support, which is a red flag for me that it's so light-duty it'd be a miracle if it could do what you want it to.


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2012)

Quite honestly, you're in a grey area.
You need somebody qualified to look at this in person.


----------



## Gamerlink1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Problem is most of our gigs are in Central Nebraska, mostly corn and more corn out here lol. I have been looking around the web and it seems like with the length of the truss segments and the stands we should be ok. Here is the link: Global Truss ST 180 ST180 Stands & 39.4' Truss Package! | eBay

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2012)

Assuming those numbers are correct you should in theory, be fine.
However you still need to watch for deflection.


----------



## Gamerlink1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes that is what I'm worried about...

Question... how do you check for deflection in terms of inches. According to the chart it looks like 4.7 inches is the maximum deflection before it becomes unsafe.


----------

